# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Turukki'ler

## Nacaristan

Eski ön Asya çivi yazılı metinlerinde adları geçiyor.
Çivi yazısında kalın k ve ince k ayrımı bulunmaktaydı. Turukki adı işte bu ince k sesini ihtiva eden işaretlerle yazılmıştır. Bu da Turukki adının Türükki / Türki şeklinde anlaşılmasına imkân veren bir yağday olduğu hâlde bu mevzuya birçok menbada dokunulmamıştır.

----------

